# dhcpcd times out on my wireless network [SOLVED]

## groovy12

I am having problem running dhcp on my ipw2200, it works on ethernet (tg3) module though.

I am stuck here and dont know how to move forward. Please help me if you anu suggestions. thanks in advance.

eth0 = ethernet

eth1 = wireless ipw2200 

This is what I get when I have both these controllers present:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Newton ~ # dhcpcd -d eth0
> 
> Info, MAC address = 00:10:c6:e1:db:a5
> ...

 

I realized that my problem might be due to presence of eth0, so I unloaded it and this is what I get now:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Newton ~ # ps -aef | grep dhc
> 
> root     11610     1  0 19:02 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd -d eth0
> ...

 

This is what I get on ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Newton Desktop # iwconfig eth1
> 
> eth1     unassociated  ESSID:"Prince"
> ...

 

Let me know if you need more information. thanks!Last edited by groovy12 on Mon Jul 10, 2006 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lghman

 *groovy12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This is what I get on ifconfig
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Well according to your iwconfig, your not actually connected to your access point, therefore you cant get a dhcp address from it.  Hence the 'unassociated'.  You need to actually connect to your ap first with your iwconfig.

--sonik

----------

## groovy12

Hi Sonik,

I think "unassociated" mat have been aftermatch of my repeated trials..  Apart from trying dhcpcd manually I also tried using /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start which uses wpa_supplicant but still it times out same way.

Anyway I tried your suggestion here:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Newton# modprobe ipw2200
> 
> Newton# iwconfig eth1
> ...

 

iwconfig this time shows that its connected to my access point (Prince).

Did you mean to use iwconfig some other way... Please let me know.. and thanks for your reply!

[/bug]

----------

## groovy12

Hi, anyone has another suggestion I can try? thanks a lot..

----------

## lghman

What version are you using, because I just found this bug on bugs.gentoo.org?

--sonik

----------

## groovy12

I was using dhcpcd 2.0.5 with which the bug was reported but I tried 2.0.3 (which was mentioned to fix the problem) and 2.0.0 (whjch I though would be a stable version) but I am seeing same problem.

However with 2.0.3 and 2.0.0 versions, I am not seeign any debug outputs even with -d options, it just times out though. I am thinkign its same issue.

What can I do next? thanks!

```

[b]Newton # [[/b]dhcpcd -v

DHCP Client Daemon v.2.0.0

[b]Newton # [/b]/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     eth1 connected to "Prince" at 00:0F:B5:5E:B0:0A

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd: MAC address = 00:13:ce:8b:bd:f3                                       [ !! ]

[b]Newton # [/b]iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"XYZ"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:5E:B0:0A

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6633-6133-3439-6533-3636   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=99/100  Signal level=-22 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## UberLord

 *groovy12 wrote:*   

> I was using dhcpcd 2.0.5 with which the bug was reported but I tried 2.0.3 (which was mentioned to fix the problem) and 2.0.0 (whjch I though would be a stable version) but I am seeing same problem.

 

If you are seeing the same problem with 2.0.3 or lower then it is not a dhcpcd problem and is something else. Probably an invalid network key or some other wireless security such as MAC filtering causing this.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> However with 2.0.3 and 2.0.0 versions, I am not seeign any debug outputs even with -d options, it just times out though. I am thinkign its same issue.

 

The -d (and -v) option is only found in versions >=2.0.4

 *Quote:*   

> What can I do next? thanks!

 

Try disabling all wireless security first. If it works, then put the security back piece by piece.

Personally I find it easier and more secure to have no wireless security but use openvpn over it to make it more secure.

----------

## groovy12

Thanks.. I'll try that. 

Somebody said that if I saw key in iwconfig, it meant I was connected to access-point.. but removing security may probably give us some hint.. thanks..

```

Newton  # iwconfig eth1

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"xyz[/bug]
```

"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:5E:B0:0A

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:6633-6133-3439-6533-3636   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=98/100  Signal level=-25 dBm  Noise level=-90 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:5  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:11   Missed beacon:0

[bug=]

----------

## groovy12

Thanks a lot!

With open wireless, its working now!! Thats good.

However I am sure my ket is right.. could you please give some pointers what it means to have "MAC filtering"? How do I check for that?

----------

## UberLord

The big problem with WEP/WPA is that is may not always work due to driver bugs or a simple mis-understanding.

fex, you're using WEP, but are you using open or shared WEP? There is a difference and the two don't work together.

I would specify "open" at both ends as it's more secure than shared. But then, WEP isn't that secure.

Is the key a string or hex? If it's a string have you told it so?

6633-6133-3439-6533-3636

to me, that looks like you've got a numeric ascii key - so try this

```
key_xyz="s:6633-6133-3439-6533-3636"
```

----------

## WildChild

I have the same problem with dhcpcd with the ipw2200 driver. dhcpcd often timeout and I'm unable to connect. One strange think I've seen is that I've seen an IP address given to my eth1 interface with ifconfig while I was waiting for an IP address from dhcpcd but it timed out and shutted down the eth1 interface. I've seen this stange behaviour many times. I tryed to replace dhcpcd with dhclient and now it never fails! I had no problem with older versions of dhcpcd...

----------

## groovy12

Thanks a lot Lord!

My problem was indeed incorrect use of key. I was giving hex key but instead of doing wep_key0=10203040 I was giving wep_key0="10203040".

Even with incrrect key, it showed connected (or so I thought)... 

thanks again..

----------

## homry

thx to all for the advices in this thread. i have a similar problem but not solved yet. i did not changed anything in my network configuration. my wireless card works flawlessly for a long time now. but the recent world-update brought some problems. i updated dhcpcd to version 2.0.5 (but i also tried 2.0.3 and 2.0.8 to get rid off my problem) and since then my wireless connection does not work anymore. i followed the advice and deactivated all security options (wep and mac-filter) and wireless works ok (first deactivated mac-filter: does not work, deactivated wep: wireless works). so i think it has something to do with my wep-key in the wireless config file. i have 2 entries with the wep key:

1. iwconfig_eth1="key XXXXXX"

2. key_ESSID="s:XXXXXX enc open"

i tried it with ".... XXXX-XXXX-XX...." or with ....XXXX-XXXX-XX.... or with XXXXXXXX. nothing helped. any ideas what i can try? my cable card works also ok. it is only the problem with my wireless connection.

thx for help

homry

----------

## groovy12

can you post output of lsmod and "dmesg|grep ieee" when your wireless doesnt work?

----------

## homry

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 384172  8 

shfs                   39376  0 

ipw2200               126856  0 

ieee80211              26056  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     5952  0 

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     8768  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3712  1 

ieee80211_crypt         4352  4 ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_wep

and

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: Host added: ........

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

homry

----------

## homry

sorry, i do not know what to do anymore. now even without any encryption the wireless card wont work anymore. i also tried to use dhclient. same problem:

```
dhclient eth1 gives me:

No DHCPOFFERS received.

No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.

```

also with dhcpcd it seems to me that i do not get any response from the dhcp-server (i have a hardware router), although the router shows my wireless card as "connected". i am helpless. what could i do? i nearly read every thread on this topic in this board  :Sad: .

homry

----------

## groovy12

in one case i had seen *_wep module not being loaded although i would have expected to be dependency of ieee80211 and i had to load it manually. thois is not a problem in your case.

one thing you can try is -- emerge wlassistant and then run it and try to see if it can connect. i know this sucks, but sometimes wlassistant works better at loading everything thats needed. also try looking at dmesg if wlassistant fails.

----------

## homry

sorry, this did not help. i just tried it.

it is not that i try to make my new hardware work. it worked already for nearly 2 years flawlessly. the only thing which changed was performing a world update. in this update the baselayout and dhcpcd got updated. this is the only thing that comes to my mind. i am clueless.

homry

----------

## homry

hello, 

now i assigned the wireless card a fixed ip adress and did not used a dhcp client. the same like with a dhcp client. with wep encryp on it did not work. as i turned it off everything worked fine. so this has something to do with the encryption. maybe the latest driver update brought that.

homry

----------

## Stinger

Do you really have:

```
1. iwconfig_eth1="key XXXXXX" 

2. key_ESSID="s:XXXXXX enc open" 
```

in your config? It took me a while to discover that ESSID should be replaced by your ESSID...

niekenben in my case...

----------

## homry

sorry, was on a little vacation.

thx for all your hints. i finally solved the problem. actually the solution was already mentioned above in this thread, but i am afraid that i cannot reconstruct the things i tried for the last month, hence i cannot say what i did wrong from the beginning.

the final inspiration is from this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502400.html

so i think in the end it actually was the update of the baselayout.

homry

----------

